# IGF1-LR3 Suspended in Benzyl Alcohol



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been offered some of this(1mg vials suspended in 1ml BA)

Is it stable in BA? As I usually read that reconstruction is done with Acetic Acid


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Anybody got any idea on this?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I take it nobody knows/cares:tongue:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I never


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't no !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bet their some one that's knows


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Copy and paste might rattle a few comments

Any form of IGF is ONLY supplied in a lyphosized form, which means a dry powder state. NEVER PUCHASE PRE-DILUTED LIQUID IGF!!!! There is no such product made anywhere in the world and even if there were real IGF ever present in the vial it would all be dead by the time you receive it. IGF is a very delicate peptide and must be diluted by yourself, where you have access to a refrigerator and freezer.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

don1 said:


> Copy and paste might rattle a few comments
> 
> Any form of IGF is ONLY supplied in a lyphosized form, which means a dry powder state. NEVER PUCHASE PRE-DILUTED LIQUID IGF!!!! There is no such product made anywhere in the world and even if there were real IGF ever present in the vial it would all be dead by the time you receive it. IGF is a very delicate peptide and must be diluted by yourself, where you have access to a refrigerator and freezer.


 Cheers don1,thought it would be the case.

The place that does it is a place that was popular on here before my time,so I thought I'd ask(Omega Labs)


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

xpower said:


> Cheers don1,thought it would be the case.
> 
> The place that does it is a place that was popular on here before my time,so I thought I'd ask(Omega Labs)


I have used dr lins igf-1 lr3 and it was good stuff,


----------

